# HDMI to Optical box



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi everyone,

The satellite box has HDMI out but the THIB has an Optical Cable IN.

Question.....Does there exist a conversion box or adapter that would allow for these 2 to be connected? Specifically, plug in the HDMI cable from the dish-box into the 'conversion-box' and have an Optical Calbe out socket to connect to the HTIB.

Any other solutions would be greatly appreciated

Many thanks for your consideration

Dunker


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi Dunker and welcome! If you would post the make and model number of your HTIB it would help in figuring out the best way to get you connected. Optical Cable is for digital audio only.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

I didn't think there were any satellite boxes that had HDMI output without an optical output also?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I agree with previous posts :yes:

Brand and model of your equipment will help a lot ... and most satellite receivers have HDMI, component (red, green and blue), optical and coaxial audio outputs, composite (red, white and yellow) :yes: ... definetelly you will have something to connect them :bigsmile:

What else are you planning to use with your HTIB??? ... dvd player, tv, etc.. :scratchhead:


----------

